# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Проблема с загрузкой win8/uefi

## ShaftCom

Суть проблемы:
Началось всё когда докупил четвертую планку оперативки Sammsung orig. 4GB. До этого стояло 2 таких же и 1 пылилась на полке от предыдущего процессора (там на 3х каналах стояло).
Маркировка планки аналогичная, даже серийный номер недалеко ушел.
В итоге после установки комп первый раз запустился нормально, память пошла на 1600МГц. 
Далее начались странности. Перестал запускаться. Варианты поведения при включении:
1) Запускается, ничего не грузит и вообще не выводит сигнал на монитор.
2) Если вытащить новую планку, а иногда и при установленных всех 4х выдает ошибку CRC файла winload.exe (код 0xc000221 и 0xc0000098), а затем ошибку 0xc000021 ntoskrnl.exe
3) Моргает кнопка MemOK и комп не стартует пока не прожмешь. Когда прожимаю - заводится, далее пытаюсь сохранить настройки uefi (хотя они на дефолте), перезагружаюсь: то же самое. Грешил на планку новую, пытался менять напряжение, тайминги - не помогло. 
После загрузки в UEFI если оттуда вручную выбрать ssd (где установлена win), то система стартует нормально и стабильно работает.
Пробовал восстанавливать загрузчик с установочного диска win8 – пишет, что восстановление невозможно. Лог SrtTrail.txt.

Конфиг: i7 4770K
ASUS Sabertooth Z87
DDR3 4096MB PC12800 1600MHz Samsung orig. - 4шт
SSD OCZ Vector 128Gb
windows 8.1 Pro x64
Настроки: *Скрытый текст*






Кто сталкивался с подобным?
Может есть смысл откатиться на предыдущие версии UEFI? Хотя причина вряд ли в нем.

----------


## ShaftCom

Решилось флешем UEFI. При разгоне памяти загрузчик винды почему-то помирал опять, ожил после отката. 
Пока стабильно работает, закрываю

----------

